
Are you (programming) in your comfort zone? Please don’t - rbanffy
https://dev.to/agazaboklicka/are-you-programming-in-your-comfort-zone-please-dont-69i
======
OtterCoder
I appreciate the note of caution about the panic zone. Is your project closing
in on a crucial, game-ending deadline? Don't pick up a brand new library that
promises to save your life, do your dishes, write your code for you, and walk
your dog. Save that for later and just buckle down to the drudgery of doing
the predictable thing, until the urgency is over.

